# Prague, Budapest and Vienna



## Grand Vic (Jul 8, 2009)

I posted this in the Lounge and it was suggested that I try here.  My husband and daughter are going to Prague, Budapest and Vienna and would like any suggestions or recommendations that might be offered.  My husband is going from September 24 to October 8 and then my daughter is venturing out on her own and going toward Slavinia and Istanbul and will stay in that area until the first part of November.  They will be staying in hotels for the first part and then DD will be doing trains and hostels.  Thanks in advance for any information!

Vicky


----------



## zazz (Jul 8, 2009)

What do you want to do there?  Museums, buildings, food, music?  I can help with Budapest.  Maybe a little with Vienna.  Prague not so much.  But Carolinian knows quite a bit about that area as well.

Where is your daughter going in Slovenia?  Since she is headed down to Istanbul, I am guessing that a side trip to the mountains is out of the question.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 8, 2009)

Is she going to Slovenia or Slovakia, both of which border Austria?

If she is going to Slovenia, I would highly recommend a half day at Lake Bled, a day in Llubjiana (sp?), and a couple of days on the Istria peninsula, including the portion of it in Croatia, where they are a lot of interesting medeival and ancient sights.  If she has time, I would also highly recommend going further south in Croatia to visit Split, where the old town sits inside the walls of Roman Emporer Diocletian's palace, and the extremely well preserved walled medieval city of Dubrovnik, a UN World Heritage site.

Point to point rail tickets bought in Europe will almost certainly work out better than a rail pass.  If she is going to the Croatian cities, using the ferry down the coast might be an option.  Otherwise, there are lots of buses, but no train down the coast, although she could get to Split by way of Zagreb by train.

For hotels, check out www.booking.com and www.gtahotels.com


----------



## Grand Vic (Jul 8, 2009)

I am not exactly sure where she is going in Slovenia, but I will find out.  My husband's father was born somewhere there and still has family in that region so she will be looking for them.  She is going to be there until the 8th of November so she will have about a month to explore.  

I think the best answer to what they want to do when they are there would be experience as much as they can. Any suggestions of places to see or special restaurants, etc. would be greatly appreciated.  I know my husband would like to go to a symphony and I gave him a book of historic coffee houses in the three cities I mentioned, but other than that, they are open for suggestions.  Thanks so much.

Vicky


----------



## Jimster (Jul 8, 2009)

*travel*

I would be VERY careful in Slovenia and Istanbul if i were your daughter.  It is the heart of the human trafficing trade.  It is not just Russian women that fall victim to this.


----------



## thheath (Jul 8, 2009)

*Daughter Traveling Alone*



Jimster said:


> I would be VERY careful in Slovenia and Istanbul if i were your daughter.  It is the heart of the human trafficing trade.  It is not just Russian women that fall victim to this.



Amen Brother, this isn't Western Europe we're talking here.  These people are playing with fire.   I've traveled in Europe many times and Turkey and Eastern Europe are not safe for an American female traveling other than in a large group.


----------



## Jimster (Jul 8, 2009)

*sorry for the double post*

Sorry for the double post but let me tell you I have two daughters and I  and they have traveled the world and I would not let them do what you are suggesting.  Go to the video store and rent the movie "Taken" and then see how you feel.  You can also watch it instantly on netflix if you are a member.  If taken doesn't freak you out, try the less believeable but infinitely more sadistic- "Hostel II".  I have been to Prague, Vienna and Budapest too and I have no problem with Vienna, less so with Prague and Budapest but do your homework on Slovenia and Istanbul.


----------



## Conan (Jul 8, 2009)

Prague anyway is safe enough.
A great choice for any meal (breakfast, lunch or dinner) is Savoy
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...0.081613,14.407507&spn=0.009941,0.019076&z=16


----------



## zazz (Jul 8, 2009)

Grand Vic said:


> I think the best answer to what they want to do when they are there would be experience as much as they can. Any suggestions of places to see or special restaurants, etc. would be greatly appreciated.  I know my husband would like to go to a symphony and I gave him a book of historic coffee houses in the three cities I mentioned, but other than that, they are open for suggestions.  Thanks so much.
> 
> Vicky



Well the Hungarian National Philharmonic should fill the bill for you.  The tix are still pretty reasonable and there is good availability.  They even have a website in English where you can buy tickets online.  I think its a good idea to do that unless you are a closet Hungarian speaker.

As far as coffee shops, most are going to be a bit overpriced and overhyped, BUT if that is what you want to see, by all means.  The New York Kavehaz is probably one of the most well known.  There are several on Castle Hill.  A restaurant I used to spend time in (its still around I think, ask when you arrive) is Csendes (pron. CHEN-desh).  This restaurant was an old secret police hangout in the bad old days and the name alludes to that.  It means Silence!  

There are a lot of museums of varying quality.  The art museum is pretty strong in terms of the Spanish School.  Buda Castle is more Hungarian artists.  The Hungarian National Museum has interesting stuff.  Statue Park is located more on the outskirts but is a graveyard of socialist statues.  If you hate Communism, you'll like Statue Park.

If you want, I would suggest a day trip out to the city of Pecs which I think is really really nice.  There is a little bit of everything from museums, churches, shops, great little restaurants.  

We used to go skiing in Slovenia and I am not as worried about it as everyone else is.  Frankly, I think your daughter is more likely to get kidnapped in Fargo.  But I know nothng about her. If she is relatively street smart, she should be fine.  If she is young and the furthest she has ever been from home is Casper, then maybe you want to think twice.  But I would say the same thing if you told me she was going to LA or New York with an added handicap for not speaking the language.


----------



## mindy35 (Jul 8, 2009)

Grand Vic said:


> I posted this in the Lounge and it was suggested that I try here.  My husband and daughter are going to Prague, Budapest and Vienna and would like any suggestions or recommendations that might be offered.  My husband is going from September 24 to October 8 and then my daughter is venturing out on her own and going toward Slavinia and Istanbul and will stay in that area until the first part of November.  They will be staying in hotels for the first part and then DD will be doing trains and hostels.  Thanks in advance for any information!
> 
> Vicky



Tripadvisor has some good guides to download for each of these locations:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/TravelGuides

We are taking the same trip the end of Sept. It's called the "magic triangle"


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 9, 2009)

Slovenia is more like western Europe than it is like Russia.  It has been in the EU longer than any other eastern European country.  It is also NOT the heart of human trafficking, which would be more Moldova, Russia, and Ukraine.

I live in eastern Europe, in an area much more prone to human trafficking and talk with people from time to time in the NGO's that work to combat human trafficking.  While there are occaisional instances of an outright kidnapping for human trafficking, even here they are quite rare.  The usual method is to offer a fictitious well-paying job to entice someone abroad.  Also, I have never heard of a foreign national being a victim, as this would draw way too much attention to the perps, something they do not want.


----------



## Grand Vic (Jul 10, 2009)

zazz said:


> Well the Hungarian National Philharmonic should fill the bill for you.  The tix are still pretty reasonable and there is good availability.  They even have a website in English where you can buy tickets online.  I think its a good idea to do that unless you are a closet Hungarian speaker.
> 
> As far as coffee shops, most are going to be a bit overpriced and overhyped, BUT if that is what you want to see, by all means.  The New York Kavehaz is probably one of the most well known.  There are several on Castle Hill.  A restaurant I used to spend time in (its still around I think, ask when you arrive) is Csendes (pron. CHEN-desh).  This restaurant was an old secret police hangout in the bad old days and the name alludes to that.  It means Silence!
> 
> ...



Hi Zazz

Thanks for your response.  Jessica is 27.  She went to Peru two years ago by herself and traveled for a month and a-half.  She is fairly street smart and has lived alone in Denver, CO since since 2000.  Of course we are concerned about her wellfare, but unfortunately she is very head strong.  Since we have NO control over this trip, I just want her to be as knowledgable about it as possible.  (I have never been in favor of the Istanbul part of the trip, because the thought of her being there scares me.) Anyway, I do appreciate your input and advice.  Have a great weekend.

Vicky


----------



## zazz (Jul 10, 2009)

Grand Vic said:


> Hi Zazz
> 
> Thanks for your response.  Jessica is 27.  She went to Peru two years ago by herself and traveled for a month and a-half.  She is fairly street smart and has lived alone in Denver, CO since since 2000.  Of course we are concerned about her wellfare, but unfortunately she is very head strong.  Since we have NO control over this trip, I just want her to be as knowledgable about it as possible.  (I have never been in favor of the Istanbul part of the trip, because the thought of her being there scares me.) Anyway, I do appreciate your input and advice.  Have a great weekend.
> 
> Vicky



If she can cut it in Peru, she'll be fine in Istanbul.


----------

